# Changer la pomme en haut à gauche



## Thargalt (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour !

J'aurai aimé changer la petite pomme noire en haut à gauche en "pomme arc-en-ciel" comme dans le screen ci-dessous.







J'ai cherché sur le forum et je suis tombé sur ce topic : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/comment-modifier-licone-du-menu-pomme-180755.html

seulement, je suis sous 10.5.8 et j'ai l'impression que le changement est différent...

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Mon message d'il y a un an devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Thargalt (13 Avril 2010)

merci


----------



## davidsto (17 Mai 2010)

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net pour changer la "pomme" du menu : 

http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799503

Réservé au version 10.6 de Snow Leopard.


----------



## davidsto (1 Juin 2010)

davidsto a dit:


> Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net pour changer la "pomme" du menu :
> 
> http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799503
> 
> Réservé au version 10.6 de Snow Leopard.



Cette info n'intéresse personne finalement !


----------



## ÉB (1 Juin 2010)

davidsto a dit:


> Cette info n'intéresse personne finalement !



Je préfère une pomme discrète en ce qui me concerne. 
Sauf si un "changement de couleur" venait à remplacer le "son de démarrage".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Quoi tu veux le supprimer ?


----------



## ÉB (4 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quoi tu veux le supprimer ?



C'est ce que je fais en mettant le son à zéro 

Je me dis que Apple pourrait nous offrir un autre moyen que ce son inepte pour nous signaler le bon fonctionnement de notre système à son démarrage.
Non ?
Je ne comprends toujours pas ce choix débile et si peu (d'usage) "pro"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec toi et adopte la même méthode.


----------



## Dogger (4 Juin 2010)

Ah oui la fameuse pomme arc en ciel....nostalgie hey...quand les macs ont fait leur apparition avec les petits écrans carrés avec le lecteur de disquette qui va bien.

Pour ma part je garde le style 2010...mais les goûts et les couleurs cela ne se discute pas.

@ +


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (27 Juin 2010)

Quelle est cette horloge sur le screen du premier message ?


----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)

WoodyGuthrie a dit:


> Quelle est cette horloge sur le screen du premier message ?



C'est du Geektool. TU peux aller faire un tour sur le fil dédié de cette même partie du forum, tu devrais trouver toutes les réponses à tes questions concernant son utilisation


----------

